# Lower Hobble Creek ?



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok, what's with all the anglers fishing the wildlife area west of the freeway ? What are they catching ? what's all the excitment ?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing i thought that nobody was supposed to be in there for the next year or so for revegitation but now im just not sure on the duck hunt the cos were there to ticket you as you were coming out


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

The White Bass are there right now. I checked it out last weekend, and caught a few myself. Seen people filling up there buckets. They aren't very big, but if you catch enough you could have yourself a meal.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, all the lower inlets to UL are shiny with whites right now. They're really easy to catch and make for a good lunch break. :wink:

[attachment=0:1ba84xlv]IMGP8668.JPG[/attachment:1ba84xlv]


----------

